# Algae problem (pics)



## nnattereri (Aug 25, 2004)

I ahve a 10 gallon planted with lots of Cabomba, Vals, Wisteria, some Myrio and 3 Amazon swords. It has Flourite substrate, two 9 watt screw in fluorescent bulbs (the ones that go in your normal incadescent fixtures) and I don't use CO2, although I'm debating if I should now. I don't use any ferts, cause last tiem I use some I had a little algae flare up. Now it's covering all my plants.
How should I get rid of it? Would attachign my DIY CO2 using ferts help or worsen the situation? I think it may be my lighting, should I cahnge one of the bulbs on one side to see what happens? I have soem spare 14 watts ones...

Here are the pics
View attachment 47206

View attachment 47207

View attachment 47208

View attachment 47209

View attachment 47210


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

That is not algae, that is a type of bacteria called Cyano bacteria which thrives in poor water conditions. Cyano can release toxins that can harm the tank. I would reccomend doing a hardcore water change, sucking out as much Cyano as possible.


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

you also need some more light, and a tube bulb would be better, you want atleast 20w but those regular compact lights dont put off much energy per watt, so your better off buying a proper fl. bulb


----------



## nnattereri (Aug 25, 2004)

There is no way that that tank has poor water quality.
Tested everything right after psoting and nitrates were at 5. Soemone told me it is beard algae which does well when trates are too low, and to let the trates build up a bit.
I can't really get a new hood, won't be able to find one to fit the hignes probably, and can't really afford it.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Nah, that's Cyano for sure. Not beard alage. Try sucking as much out as you can when you do water changes and do them pretty frequently. If all else fails see if you can track down some ChemiClean. That kills Cyano.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

its definatly not beard algea, i had a bad case of that and only way i got rid of it was to quit using the light,,, p's like it so i decided to just leave it off all the time,, but that tank isnt planted so i can do that.
i think it is a bacteria too


----------



## nnattereri (Aug 25, 2004)

Wahtevr it was I got rid of it. Killed the lights for about a week and then added diy co2 and ferts and changed the bulbs. No more algae/cyano.


----------

